# Is tetanus shot safe for breastfeeding mama?



## KatnEmmie (Aug 28, 2003)

Hi there,
Still happily nursing my 14 month old babe... can't even imagine the day she decides she doesn't want nummies any more.

Anyway, I will be travelling later this year to Europe, and haven't had a tetanus booster in a LONG time. Like, maybe 12, 13 years? I was TTC so held off, then was pregnant, and now am extended bging. If I weren't going to be travelling I probably wouldn't have even though of it but it was a good reminder.

Mostly, I want to know if the tetanus shot is safe during nursing? My doctor says it is, can even be taken in pregnancy, but of course I like to check these things out.

I know there's a book out that lists all drugs and how they interract with pregnancy/breastfeeding... just can't remember what it was or where it is online.

thanks,
Kat


----------



## KatnEmmie (Aug 28, 2003)

I just changed the title to be clear I'm asking about a tetanus shot for me... a ebfing mama. Don't want to spark a huge vax debate... but I do need to know if it's OK for me to have.

Thanks,
Kat


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Just check the vial and make sure there is not thimerosal in it.Yes,reactions can occur regardless,but you don't want thimerosal getting to your baby.Please consider having a blood titer check done before getting the vaccine. Why take the vaccine risk if your immunity levels are fine? If you do get the vaccine be sure to record the vial lot number,brand name,and so on.

Take care!
Sara


----------



## maman_d'alex (Aug 31, 2003)

I had one when ds was only a couple months old.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

My doctor told me it was safe. The chances of you contracting tetanus in Europe, however, is very very small. Will you be in close contact with a lot of gardens/animals?


----------



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

There is no adult tetanus vaccine without thimerosal (mercury). Only the DTaP is thimerosal-free, and they don't give that to adults.

I'm pretty sure (but not absolutely certain) that mercury comes out in breastmilk. If it does, I would absolutely NOT get the tetanus vaccine.

-- Paula


----------



## Mommy To Baby Roni (Mar 21, 2003)

I would absolutely not get any vaccination while bf'ing. All adult vaxes contain mercury and aluminum, which ends up in bm. I'm sure your doc will tell you that the amount that could reach the bm is inconsequential, but he has absolutely no data to form that opinion since no research on it has ever been conducted on vaccines & bf'ing mothers/children.

Also, there is no vaccine only containing tetanus. It is coupled with the diptheria vaccine. Since bm is made from blood, I'm assuming that both of these bacterias will end up in your bm, as well. I really don't see how any travel to Europe is going to increase your chances of getting tetanus, unless you'll be eating dirt.







Have fun on your trip!


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy To Baby Roni*
Also, there is no vaccine only containing tetanus.

>>>

There is the TT made by aventis.Insert online.Has thimerosal and probably aluminum.No data on vaccines given to bfing moms.Ofcourse they are giving more and more vaccines to PREGNANT moms,and as long as there is no MC then it is proven *safe*.
DTaP is given to teens and adults in Canada,and is in trials here now.There was recently an article(which I posted at the vax board) that discussed giving the DTaP to not only teens/adults,but also to 2 WEEK OLD infants.They are starting that experiment soon.

Best wishes whatever you decide.Just have an insert handy incase you have any side effects,and record the lot number for your home medical records.
sara


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

have you checked out the thread in the vax forum titled "awesome tetnus info" or something very similar? Very informative. Good luck with your decision.


----------

